
Ask HN: VC's, do you actually read every cold pitch email? - uh_what
We all know that the best way to get connected to a VC is through a trusted mutual acquaintance, but of course not everybody has the network. So to the VC&#x27;s on here: do you actually read every cold pitch email and, if so, how much time on average would you say you dedicate to every email?
======
samblr
Im not a VC, however I reached out to many of them (spammed) sometime ago. 2
partners from credible VC firms responded - so it is not that they dont read.
So, really depends on what is being sent.

------
auganov
Having tracked opens on these my experience is almost all click thru, a large
portion responds. Just keep it short and clear and they'll take a look.

